# Ideas for kis PPE



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey all - Working on setting up a kid woodworking program and am in need of PPE. Mainly glasses and some hearing protection at this time. Anyone had to purchase these items? If so, what do you recommend. I have found a couple options for glasses, but thought I'd see if anyone has a proven winner. Thanks.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

How many kids and what is your budget?
For just safety glasses I have a pair in mind that I used to wear on jobsites all the time...and they averaged about $4.00 CDN per pair.
More than likely you can get a bulk rate on them from the seller...but I'm not sure what to recommend for hearing protection....I HATED wearing either plugs or muffs when I was a kid in woodshop, but now I know better.


----------

